# Ballistic missile---DF-21



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Ballistic missile model-DF-21 rang 2700km.Hops everyone like it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

A tad large pic though!


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

I deleted it.


----------

